# New Brushguard



## motorhd01 (Apr 17, 2009)

Anybody interested in a new front bumper for your brute, Moose recently released a new line. The best pics that i have seen so far were on the dennis kirk website.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

*Finally a bumper I like!!!!!!!*











http://www.denniskirk.com/jsp/tpl/p...7104&catId=106&leafCatId=10605&mmyId=#fitment


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

nice! similar to bison but soo much better


----------



## rsb5772 (Apr 17, 2009)

I like it, but it would cover up my diamond plate bumper.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

You would actually be able to get behind someone and push them. Sweet.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i think i actually want that one i hate the bison but this one is so clean looking


----------



## motorhd01 (Apr 17, 2009)

thanks for posting pic Fab, dennis kirk site said coming soon. Looking at how
they mount, only see mounting points on the bash plate. Do they have any 
other spots ???


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

now that looks good! Best I've seen so far.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Dennis Kirk is 45m away from me!!!:rockn:


----------



## motorhd01 (Apr 17, 2009)

Who's going to get one 1st ? Doing a search for other dealers, ebay, nothing
yet. keep you guys posted


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

motorhd01 said:


> Looking at how
> they mount, only see mounting points on the bash plate. Do they have any
> other spots ???


i sure hope so else that thing will be pushed inward really easy!


----------



## motorhd01 (Apr 17, 2009)

no doubt !!


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

yes sir thats a good looking bumper!!


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

motorhd01 said:


> thanks for posting pic Fab, dennis kirk site said coming soon. Looking at how
> they mount, only see mounting points on the bash plate. Do they have any
> other spots ???


Looks like there may be some above where the winch is mounted as well.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

motorhd01 said:


> Who's going to get one 1st ? Doing a search for other dealers, ebay, nothing
> yet. keep you guys posted


I'd actually like to have one if the price is right.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

iwannit


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Me too. Thats the best fitting bumper I've seen yet for the 08 brutes. Almost looks stock.

Me and Fabman were talking just the other day about how ugly most of the after market bumpers were. This is a step in the right direction.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

im interested in seeing a side view. looks like it wraps back around the side of the stock bumper


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats the way it looks to me as well.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

before too long, ill be buildin my own bumper to replace the stock bumper (or lack there of) but i must say thats the best brush guard ive seen yet


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

here's all the new ones from Moose


----------



## motorhd01 (Apr 17, 2009)

Got an email back from Moose Utilities Div., the bumper has 4 mounting points.
Mounts to the Oem bumper. Know just got to find one !!


----------



## motorhd01 (Apr 17, 2009)

Dennis kirk price $215, nothing on ebay yet.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dang........... I dont have that much extra $ laying around at the moment... lol


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

after seeing those pics, the brute one is the only one that's not homosexual lookin


----------



## brutalized (Feb 23, 2009)

ATV Outfitters has em for $185.00 b4 shipping.....

http://www.atvserver.com/mm5/mercha...V&Product_Code=0530-1002_09&Category_Code=SPE


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

it only says 08 plus...........


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I will agree also, that is the best looking bumper I have seen yet for the Brutes, Wonder if they have 1 availbe for the 650 SRA's? I would think that they would be the same...right?


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

By far the best one I have seen.........gonna go collect some cans to pay fer it!!!!!


----------



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

lets get some prices dont they know we are dying here


----------



## motorhd01 (Apr 17, 2009)

Looks like atv outfitters cheapest so far with shipping.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

nice looking


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm maybe I need to call ATV Outfitters, get them to be a sponsor, so we can all get %10 off..........


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

do your job jon and do it good but for real someone be the first, i would but already spent to much money in the past week and getting it all ready will have pics soon to show but its not a bumper lol, so whos gonna be the first..


----------



## motorhd01 (Apr 17, 2009)

I love the way you think p425, they have some coming in today, but the boxes
got beat up at the hub. there supposed to call and let me know if they survived.


----------



## motorhd01 (Apr 17, 2009)

ok ok your twisting my arm lil, keep you posted when i order


----------



## mattg (Jan 4, 2009)

$185.00 + $27.71 shipping for me


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

matt u already have one on the way.. if so awesome gotta get us pics though and where have you been i havent seen you post in awhile


----------



## motorhd01 (Apr 17, 2009)

$199.00 out the door at my local dealer., but on back order.
Dont think ill be waiting though


----------



## motorhd01 (Apr 17, 2009)

Couldn't hold out any longer, ordered from atv outfitters. $185.00 + $22.00 shipping
My dealer was giving me 15% off, but up to 4 weeks on back order is to long to wait.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

when you get it, can you take pics of the mounting point please?
congrats on the new bumper coming!


----------



## muddy-one (Mar 3, 2009)

There are a couple good shots on Jacobs ATV mag


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

ahh siiick


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have to agree with yall that is the best looking one i have seen.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i wish Christmas was closer


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i need it to be tax time.....


----------



## mattg (Jan 4, 2009)

That is sweet.......I want the lights also!


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

nice. im gonna b ordering one n a couple of weeks..
wat kind of tires r those n that jacob pics


----------



## motorhd01 (Apr 17, 2009)

thanks phree, wow didnt expect the bumper to be that nice. hopefully post pics
next week. talked to rep at atvoutfitters and a handfull of them came in damaged.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

BigP said:


> i wish Christmas was closer


 
Fathers day is next month...hint hint.....lol. Just trying to help you out BigP


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

harmonsbrute said:


> wat kind of tires r those n that jacob pics


they are swamp fox plus by AMS tires.


----------



## motorhd01 (Apr 17, 2009)

man know i have to add lights, looks sweet. what brand of lights does anbody
recommend ? appreciate the input.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

PIAA - the lamps light the way for baja champions! they can certainly hold up to bouncing and being tossed around.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> You would actually be able to get behind someone and push them. Sweet.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Hella makes a good offroad light also, I have their Rally 4000's on my truck and they're super bright but I think they'd be to big for the front of a brute. The Hella 500's would probably fit good they are 6" diameter and have a slim body.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a OEM Kawi brushguard and don't see much difrerence, and mine was only $129.00 CDN.


----------



## motorhd01 (Apr 17, 2009)

sorry kmk night and day for me, doesn't the oem list for close to $200.00 ?
thanks guys time to find me some lights for that sweet brushguard, how
much for PIAA's ??


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

i cant decide wat i want first the bumper or tires lol


----------



## motorhd01 (Apr 17, 2009)

this hobby can be stressfull ! lol


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

ya it can b.... tires 390 or bumper 200 lol


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

holy crap!!!
subscribed!!!
you guys spend to much of my money!!!
hahahaha....


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Just like any hobby they get expensive, but is sure is fun.:rockn:


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

HAY I went to the ATV FAIR (MN) today and it was there!!!! I got pics too! How it mounts and all!!! And its stout!!!!!!!!!:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:
They say there coming out with bash bars (side guards) to go with it!!! I also saw the rear bumper. I'm not sure if its new:thinking: but got a pic too!

The front bumper mounts to the 2 bash plate bolts and to the bar just under the plastic bumper see pic.

























holy crap my comp is slow to day. It must be all the vids I'm putting on YouTube.








REAR


----------



## motorhd01 (Apr 17, 2009)

thanks fabman, nice pics. definately interested in seeing the side guards when
they come out.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that is a nice bumper for sure.
thanks for the mounting pics. i wonder if you could put this AND the HL diamond plate bumper.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Another option:

http://www.atvcomponent.com/servlet/the-OEM-cln-Kawasaki/Categories

http://www.atvcomponent.com/servlet/the-318/bumper,-brush-guard,-grill/Detail


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

i like that rear bumper to.. heck mind as well just buy that brute lol


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

bison bumpers are f'n ugly


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

I really like that rear bumber, looks good


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> that is a nice bumper for sure.
> thanks for the mounting pics. i wonder if you could put this AND the HL diamond plate bumper.


I don't see why not it does not appear to effect the stock plastic bumper.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i agree big p the bison are the absolute ugliest lol and the oem ones dont com close to the moose btw the moose is in my list to do list im sold on it already


----------



## hookedonjuice (Feb 5, 2009)

man i got to get one of these bumpers, i have already been rolled back into by another bike and had a rhino rear end me because he wasn't paying attention!:flames:


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

yup. gonna have to get those bumpers...


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I want the set front and rear. they look awesome.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

anyone have prices on the rear one?


----------



## 750i (May 3, 2009)

I wonder if it will affect the 31" outlaws if you hit a bump, will it go up and hit the bumper


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

even the rear is nice!!!
i wonder how thick they are??
what kind of abuse they will take?


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

i was wonder how thick the tubing is... o well. its better protection then wat we have right now


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

yeah, true!
hard to see but (Since the kick AZZ bumper is distracting us).....

what hand guards are on that brute??
i need some black or maybe CAMO's for mine..


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

powermadd.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

I'll take the front bumper and the lights to go with it. I wonder how much those lights are. Maybe I missed it but how much is the bumper?


Bison bumpers are FUGLY!


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

front bumper i think is around 200.00


----------



## motorhd01 (Apr 17, 2009)

yup powermadd, have them love them, what im hoping is that sweet bumper
helps keep the front end down a little more, tough to launch @ wot...lol


----------



## motorhd01 (Apr 17, 2009)

rear bumper prices guys...get back on that.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

ya we need some rear prices now.

werd u get ur powermadd hang guards at?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Well that rear bumper is cool but it don't stick out past the rack on the sides. it follows the fenders.


----------



## motorhd01 (Apr 17, 2009)

Got the powermadd guards from my local dealer. They had them in stock.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

no one found it cheaper yet (bumper)?


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

so who all has one now?
i want to know the quality of them...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

someone here said they ordered one... I was hoping for pics once they got it? 


WHERE's IT AT?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

well when i saw it i thought the quality was good! sturdy and stout and not over done. Iv seen people build something that looks like it can push a train!!


----------



## BF750Mx (May 8, 2009)

any news of the rear bumper ?


----------



## SWAMPMAFIA (Apr 9, 2009)

Ive made a bunch of bumpers for folks around here, mostly rear/wheelie/cooler holders lol, the best material ive found is old trampoline frames. They are aready curved and are tough as heck, only thing is that galvanized stuff puts off some durty fumes, heres a prototype on my brute....


----------



## MS Mud Militia (Jun 9, 2009)

I haven't seen a price on the rear but the front is $219.00


----------



## BF750Mx (May 8, 2009)

I sent a email to the factory and they tell me that right now are working in the new line of rear bumper for the brute, so we need to wait it.


----------



## buzzard (May 3, 2009)

Got the front bumper yestrday and put on last night.Does anyone know more news on the rear bumper yet,really wanna get one of those to.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Buzzard, pics of the bumper???


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah pics please?!?!?!?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

I think one of the Canadian guys had one on their Brute...Someone does on this site because he said the holes didn't line up right. Check the threads, because i thought he posted some pics of it. :thinking:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

he did. they're on here

see http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1878


----------



## buzzard (May 3, 2009)

Heres some pics.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

that is a nice bumper, how heavy do you think it is?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

buzzard said:


> Heres some pics.


man that looks GOOD :rockn: especially dig the lights!


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

buzzard said:


> Heres some pics.


Sweet lookin' bumper buzzard. I like the tube type bumpers.


:rockn::rockn:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

That is nice.


----------



## MS Mud Militia (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks great. Big but lowprofile enough that it still looks good. Anything on the rear bumper yet?


----------



## buzzard (May 3, 2009)

Moose wesite now shows the new curved rear bumper.Anybody know where to get them.


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

call your local dealer... a lot of them carry Moose... my dealer is the same price for a moose plow as places online are... so im assuming they will be the same or close for the bumpers...:bigok:


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

That is really nice. I like it a lot. 
Don't sell anything like that to them Honda's without brakes cause it looks like it would plow some stuff. lol


----------



## Wolfeee (Jan 14, 2009)

*bumper*

Just received email from Dennis Kirk that bumper that fits older models (2007 and older) is now in stock. Shows they had 2 left and I bought 1. I believe the part number is 517098.


----------

